# TCR C1 versus TCR Two?



## he_runs (Apr 26, 2007)

anyone know the net reduction in weight going from a 2005/6 TCR Two to a 2006 TCR C1 frameset?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I'd say it's pretty negligable.


----------

